# Poor quality work



## ptgeoff (Sep 11, 2013)

I recently had some work done where the materials and third party teams were supplied via the construction materials supplier.

On receipt of the invoices, I replied, by recorded delivery, disputing costs and quality of the work and saying that I hoped we could resolve things by calm discussion and looked forward to hearing from him.

I have not had a reply.

How does this leave me legally with respect to the invoices as presented?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What type of contract did you have? bit late after work done to start disputing prices and quality of work done, if you didn't make some noises whilst it was ongoing it weakens your position or if you don't have a written agreement saying what was to be done, price etc.

By Recorded delivery do you mean you had a card returned to you with a signature stating who received with their NIF/ID number date of receipt, signature, if not then resend and post with that option then you have proof your letter has been received.

Legally I believe you are responsible for paying invoice but it goes back to my 1st question, what did you agree to? if you're concerned then I would suggest making a partial payment possibly and stating why you are doing this because of disputing costs and quality of work done


----------



## ptgeoff (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes. Recorded delivery as you describe.

Contract was a verbal discussion of what was to be done.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Depending on the amount being disputed, it might be worth consulting a lawyer before doing anything else.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only suggest then either following it up with a second registered letter and or making a partial payment and stating why your withholding balance until they are prepared to discuss materials supplied and poor workmanship. I would suggest not giving your NIF number unless you already have as it makes Invoice slightly less "official".

You can always force the issue slightly by completing their Complaints Book (information you put needs to be extremely factual & provable) if they continue to ignore you but leave the debt hanging

I had/have a similar dispute with an automatic gate supplier who although we've spoken on a couple of occasions refuses to put anything in writing or respond to registered letters and 3 years down the line still unresolved but then the sum in question is probably vastly different to yours


----------

